# Forum suggestion



## Kevin (Mar 27, 2002)

How about a music forum in the Non-DBS Topics section?


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Hey Kevin, thanks for the suggestion!

At this time I don't think we do enough traffic about music to warrent a music area. However if the number of music releated posts in the Potpouri area were to pick up we would gladly consider it. 

Thanks again!


----------

